# Bonding and happiness



## Skippymaxwell4 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi! This is my new guy, skipper (Skippy). He’s clearly just a lil guy so far, and I got him because I learned about them and their intelligence. I want to bond with my guy, and I am worrying myself not knowing how to bond with him. I want him to not be bored, and I want him to feel safe and happy! *What are toys I should get him? What items should I get for his enclosure?* *How often should I spend time with him?* *When should I walk him?* 
*Above all, what are tips for bonding with him*?Please give me all the tips! I want him to love me like I love him and I never want him to be bored!


----------



## IG:teguzilla (Sep 24, 2021)

They do like to explore and climb over/under things. I have a cut up small tree in their enclosure. They also have a tub big enough to allow them to soak their entire body. Tegus will soak every single day and you will need to clean this tub out every day bc they love it so much.

I always try to bring food to them and wash/refill their water bowl when they are AWAKE so they can see that I am their parent and their source of nourishment. They are super smart, they figure this out very quickly.

I always pet them when i'm in their enclosure and i talk to them like they are human kids. Sounds cheesy but i also tell them they are beautiful and i thank them for the eggs they lay (yes I have baby tegus that hatched).

looks like you are doing a great job!


----------



## IG:teguzilla (Sep 24, 2021)

Skippymaxwell4 said:


> Hi! This is my new guy, skipper (Skippy). He’s clearly just a lil guy so far, and I got him because I learned about them and their intelligence. I want to bond with my guy, and I am worrying myself not knowing how to bond with him. I want him to not be bored, and I want him to feel safe and happy! *What are toys I should get him? What items should I get for his enclosure?* *How often should I spend time with him?* *When should I walk him?
> Above all, what are tips for bonding with him*?Please give me all the tips! I want him to love me like I love him and I never want him to be bored!



oh to add to my post... I also let them roam free in my backyard when i'm out there doing general yard work or whatever. 

They just follow me around everywhere like a pack of puppies. This is great exercise for them.


----------



## Skippymaxwell4 (Sep 25, 2021)

Superjustin said:


> They do like to explore and climb over/under things. I have a cut up small tree in their enclosure. They also have a tub big enough to allow them to soak their entire body. Tegus will soak every single day and you will need to clean this tub out every day bc they love it so much.
> 
> I always try to bring food to them and wash/refill their water bowl when they are AWAKE so they can see that I am their parent and their source of nourishment. They are super smart, they figure this out very quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I’m going to use everything you said, and it’s not weird at all !! I’m always talking to my little guy. Thank you again!


----------



## brunera (Sep 29, 2021)

You've probably noticed they can still be a bit skittish when they are little. Everything seems like a predator and wants to eat them when they're small but they usually mellow as they grow. I found that if I just sit quietly with mine in a small area of the house that is safe (my bathroom) and let her wander around, she can get more used to my presence without me handling her until she's ready. Now she will wander around but frequently come up to me or climb on my lap like she's checking in with me to make sure I'm still there to keep her safe. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## brunera (Sep 29, 2021)

Here's Oreo hanging out on the deck with my son on a sunny day. She'll sit still for 5-10 minutes, but then she's off and exploring!


----------



## Skippymaxwell4 (Sep 29, 2021)

brunera said:


> You've probably noticed they can still be a bit skittish when they are little. Everything seems like a predator and wants to eat them when they're small but they usually mellow as they grow. I found that if I just sit quietly with mine in a small area of the house that is safe (my bathroom) and let her wander around, she can get more used to my presence without me handling her until she's ready. Now she will wander around but frequently come up to me or climb on my lap like she's checking in with me to make sure I'm still there to keep her safe. Enjoy your new baby!


Tysm!!


----------

